# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - August, September, October



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

Low flow in October. I have friends on a trip that will wish it were going to be higher.

Thank you for being good about posting just the pertinent flow info, rather than a thousand word copy & paste done elsewhere.


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Sometimes the flow from the dam varies month to month because of the need to meet an annual amount that is to be let out from Powell for storage in Mead. It's an upper basin vs. lower basin storage issue. It's not necessarily because of the specific inflow into Powell.

And, you're welcome.


----------



## TheAlaskan (Aug 9, 2015)

.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

TheAlaskan has a good point.


----------

